# Looking for a quality CNC setup



## AndrewC (Apr 17, 2013)

What kind of price range would a nice CNC router system run?


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

What size are you looking for and what you are going to do with it. I really like my Shopbot 48x96. You should get the biggest you can as you can do small stuff on a large format machine but it takes a lot of work to get large items on a small one. When I bought my first one I thought I would only need a 36x48 but found a 48x96 and bought that one and after the first couple of jobs I ended needing the full sheet size to do more.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

fixtureman said:


> What size are you looking for and what you are going to do with it. I really like my Shopbot 48x96. You should get the biggest you can as you can do small stuff on a large format machine but it takes a lot of work to get large items on a small one. When I bought my first one I thought I would only need a 36x48 but found a 48x96 and bought that one and after the first couple of jobs I ended needing the full sheet size to do more.


I dont cut 4x8 sheets as most of my wood I cut on glue ups. Mine is 52"X62" cutting area open ended so I could fixture at 1/2 a sheet and slide if I wanted. 

I built mine and I would not trade it for a comparable sized shopbot or camaster but if I was buying new I would look at them - or just go full on themwood or other mega industrial. Expect $7K plus to get started.


----------

